# Long Pile White Fur- Where can I get it?



## ShyCrestedGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I need some long pile white fur to use for my Chinese Crested Suit. I want a good quality fur. I do not want places like Hobby Lobby or Joanne Fabrics. I hate their white fur.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2013)

Here http://www.distinctivefabric.com/category.php?cat=LONGFUR


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I have gotten samples from DF and didnt like them so much, I have also heard DF fabrics do not hold up well.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jan 14, 2013)

DF and Fabric.com get their fur from the same manufacturer, and if you don't like their fur I don't know what you're looking for when it comes to good quality fur. xD

There's a thread with a whole list of fur suppliers.


Who said they don't hold up well (and how)?


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> DF and Fabric.com get their fur from the same manufacturer, and if you don't like their fur I don't know what you're looking for when it comes to good quality fur. xD
> 
> There's a thread with a whole list of fur suppliers.
> 
> ...



The Monkey was ok, I just wanted to see if I could find something better, longer, fluffier.
I was told that with age and wear it bunches, sheds, and tangles horribly. I dont know if thats true and I intend to take great care of my fur. I just want the best quality for my money ya know =/


----------



## Dokid (Jan 14, 2013)

ShyCrestedGirl said:


> The Monkey was ok, I just wanted to see if I could find something better, longer, fluffier.
> I was told that with age and wear it bunches, sheds, and tangles horribly. I dont know if thats true and I intend to take great care of my fur. I just want the best quality for my money ya know =/



I've never had that problem at all. I mean if you get the monkey shag then yeah. It'll tangle just like any long hair faux fur.


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I've never had that problem at all. I mean if you get the monkey shag then yeah. It'll tangle just like any long hair faux fur.



The problem is I need it long >.<


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2013)

mendelsfar-out fabrics has some. 

http://mendels.com/fur2.shtml

From the "Muppet" to the Fox fur. The Fox has a 3.5 Pile length and it shaves down nicely.

Also there's: http://www.nftech.com/  Expensive...


----------



## Dokid (Jan 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> mendelsfar-out fabrics has some.
> 
> http://mendels.com/fur2.shtml
> 
> ...



That nftech fabric is so pretty. I wish I enough money to spend on fabric like this.


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> mendelsfar-out fabrics has some.
> 
> http://mendels.com/fur2.shtml
> 
> ...



I wont need to shave it at all but thanks for the suggestion! I like their fur!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2013)

Dokid said:


> That nftech fabric is so pretty. I wish I enough money to spend on fabric like this.



It's good for things like hair and manes and I love working with it.


----------



## Nataku (Jan 14, 2013)

Chinese crested suit. Interesting. A friend has several of those little monsters, I think a suit of one would be a nice change up from the usual generic canine base.
Not sure if you've considered this yet, but have you looked at kanekalon? It is the artificial hair you can get at many beauty supply stores, and comes in fairly long lengths that you can trim down to the appropriate length. I think hot gluing wefts of that in could probably create a nice long feathering effect like the longer hair found on crested's.
Here's a tutorial vid from the tutorials sticky that goes over it.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2013)

How long do you need it? There's this one website that sells like 6 inch pile fur. But it's also like $60+ a yard.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.fursuitsupplies.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=35_53&product_id=117

This is the same fox fur that a lot of places sell, like Mendels, CR's Craft, etc.  I've handled the grey in this brand, and it is pretty lovely.  I don't know if it's as long as you want, however.  Most of the furs that I've seen that are longer are the monkey or mongolian shags, and they are god awful.  The NF Tech furs are SO PRETTY but SO EXPENSIVE, but I think you could save a lot of money by combining the fox and some nftech fur.  I know that Beetlecat's personal suit has some NFT fur on it to make hair.  (I can't find proof, but I'm pretty positive I read that somewhere.)  Here's a picture:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8906015/

I've heard that NFT won't even let you order from them until you call them and ask for (free) swatches.  Luckily, I've also heard that they are very nice!


----------



## Moonsqueaker (Jan 15, 2013)

Ill have to agree with Nataku on the "fake human wig hair", its normally very inexpensive, you can get it in a number of lengths and colors and thickness-es. Even straight, curled, and wavy. Ive used it several times on masks and currently with my satyr outfit. The hair normally has a cloth "binding" so you can either sew it in, or glue it in. You trim and style and cut and comb it just like normal hair. (I loved working with it actually).

As with the material, anything with age and lots of wear and (lol) petting [I work events outside (mud/rain/wind/dust) and with kids so my fur gets grabbed and hugged ALOT, esp my poor tail.] is going to eventually run its long lived life.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2013)

Nataku said:


> Chinese crested suit. Interesting. A friend has several of those little monsters, I think a suit of one would be a nice change up from the usual generic canine base.
> Not sure if you've considered this yet, but have you looked at kanekalon? It is the artificial hair you can get at many beauty supply stores, and comes in fairly long lengths that you can trim down to the appropriate length. I think hot gluing wefts of that in could probably create a nice long feathering effect like the longer hair found on crested's.
> Here's a tutorial vid from the tutorials sticky that goes over it.




The problem with wefting for certain area which will come in contact with the surface is if it isn't done correctly, it'll fall apart.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jan 15, 2013)

gasps and hides "don't take mine, its still attached to me"


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2013)

Nataku said:


> Chinese crested suit. Interesting. A friend has several of those little monsters, I think a suit of one would be a nice change up from the usual generic canine base.
> Not sure if you've considered this yet, but have you looked at kanekalon? It is the artificial hair you can get at many beauty supply stores, and comes in fairly long lengths that you can trim down to the appropriate length. I *think hot gluing wefts of that in could probably *create a nice long feathering effect like the longer hair found on crested's.
> Here's a tutorial vid from the tutorials sticky that goes over it.


 No. Do not use hot glue. It messes up the hair and doesn't hold. Just styling it is enough to cause it to fall out. 

When I wefted the hair on a Saix wig I sewed it in.


----------



## mirepoix (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got a wefting tutorial!   http://www.cosplay.com/photo/1079221/  Use the right arrow key on your keyboard to navigate to the next step.  (Clicking used to advance the gallery, but I guess they changed that).  I've used this technique and it works great.  Not terribly difficult, either.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2013)

Wefting hair isn't that hard (I've done it before for a fursuit), but it's best for places where you know that it isn't going to take abuse and easy to clean.


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I've got a wefting tutorial!   http://www.cosplay.com/photo/1079221/  Use the right arrow key on your keyboard to navigate to the next step.  (Clicking used to advance the gallery, but I guess they changed that).  I've used this technique and it works great.  Not terribly difficult, either.


 I think that's the method I used. Luckily tulle comes in all colors.


----------

